# Mini Duck Call



## Jason Needham (May 20, 2015)

Turned this little call. Maybe a charm for a paracord necklace or earrings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (May 20, 2015)

Super cool!


----------



## Jason Needham (May 20, 2015)

Thank You


----------



## manbuckwal (May 20, 2015)

Great miniature !


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 21, 2015)

Are there a lot of mini ducks in Georgia?  Nice job Jason

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jason Needham (May 21, 2015)

Not hardly any ducks at all in Georgia. Hit or miss!!


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2015)

Nice. Should you call in any mini ducks with your mini duck call and kill any with your mini shotgun, please post a mini photo ( or larger photo).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (May 23, 2015)

Very cool. What proper redneck bride wouldn't want a pair of mini duck call earrings? I'd bet I could sell something like up here for darn sure.


----------



## Nature Man (May 23, 2015)

Tiny & unique keepsake! Very nice. Chuck


----------

